
Show HN: Interactively View, Categorize, and Tabulate the Russian Facebook Ads - phrixus
https://qunc.co/russia_facebook_project/
======
phrixus
Some stats about the data set: There were 3,419 ads. They had approximately 40
million impressions. Approximately 3.7 million clicks. And, surprisingly to
me, cost only around 117,000 USD in total

